# Which Country's Car do you like?



## The anti-cheesehead

I'd have to say I like German and Japanese cars the best, although IMO, the Germans are really slipping lately.

I used to think BMWs were some of the best looking cars on the planet, but their design chief has really messed them up. The new BMWs are NASTY looking. Audis and VWs are really appealing, unfortunately, they seem to have more than their share of problems. I would trust any American car over a VW/Audi.

Japanese cars are still the most trustworthy, but most of them are boring, especially Toyotas. The only independent Japanese companies left are Toyota and Honda, the rest of them are part of another company.


----------



## Guest

I like German cars the most. My favorite car company right now is VW. I REALLY want to Jetta, but I don't have enough money...lol. They are very reliable (what I've heard from a friend), and they have some of the best designs, I think. We have an Audi though, and I like that a lot, they have good designs and I like the interior a lot... German cars rule! lol

I like Japanese cars too, well only Toyota. My grandparents have Toyotas and I like those a lot too...lol


----------



## superchan7

The Saleen S7 is ugly. I'd spend the $400,000 on a Ferrari and a Saleen Mustang. And keep the change for home improvement.

I think VW cars are a matter of hit and miss. VW reviews range from rock-solid reliabiliity to shoddy and consistent problems. Looks like the QC over in Deutschland needs to shape up, and also put the regulating down on the North American factories. Besides that, however, VW and German cars in general have given me a satisfyingly charismatic driving experience that has never been matched by the relatively boring Japanese cars.


----------



## Guest

My most favorite *4-door Compact Sedan*:









My most favorite *4-door Mid-Size Sedan*:









My most favorite *4-door Luxury Sedan*:









My most favorite *2-door Coupe*:









My most favorite *2-door Convertible*:









My most favorite *4-door Sport Sedan*:









My most favorite *Station Wagon*:









My most favorite *Super Cars*:


















My most favorite *SUV* (so far):


----------



## jmancuso

Poryaa said:


> Of course, I know Jaguar was born in U.K. But now Ford has it.
> So, if I wrote Jaguar in U.K's section I thought American people harbored ill feeling.
> In a word, I took off complicated things.
> In the same way, Mazda was born in Japan but now Ford has it.
> I didn't write it in Japan's section.



jaguar is still a british car company... saw their plants in coventry. mazada is still very much japanese and they are still in hiroshima. just becuase they are _owned_ by americans doesn't mean they still arn't british and japanese respectively.

chrysler is now owned by mercedes but they will always be american. a dodge viper, chrysler 300 and jeep liberty not known as german vehicles.


----------



## Sexas

New kids on the block - CHINESE AUTO!! :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 
































here is the website http://www.zhonghuacar.com








http://www.dfmc.com.cn


----------



## Poryaa

Honda's new acura RL


----------



## SChristopher

I love German cars, specifically Mercedes. The new BMW's do not please me. American cars seem a little cheaply made to me, and seem to not last as long as the others. Also where is this Chinese automobile going to be available?


----------



## zergcerebrates

SChristopher said:


> I love German cars, specifically Mercedes. The new BMW's do not please me. American cars seem a little cheaply made to me, and seem to not last as long as the others. Also where is this Chinese automobile going to be available?



The above Chinese sedan shown is from Brilliance Auto model is Zhonghua. Its currently in China, and some Texas company is going to import some of them into USA by the end of this year, but not sure if they are importing Brilliance or Geely(another chinese car co.) Oh and that design shown, Daewoo decided to use it for one of their models.


----------



## Guest

LOL so Zhonghua's english name is Brilliance Auto? it's cheap and it's not bad quality, although a lot need to be done before they can catch up with their japanese and korean counterparts. I heard its next generation M2 Sedan is going to be out in 05, it's smaller, has a more powerful engine (1.8 Turbo-chared i believe), the design was by Pinnifarina, and Porsche also provided some technical assistance.









More pics of M1


----------



## Guest

by the way this brilliance auto also locally produces BMWs (3 and 5) under license in Shenyang, China.


----------



## Wicky

SAAB, but KIA Sportage is also not so bad.


----------



## Guest

CARS SUCK

And they're uglier than shit-covered sin.


----------



## _tictac_

Audi and Lamborghini!


----------



## FerrariEnzo

GuyPhil, if you are so hung up on Merc sedans you should get behind the whell of a Maserati Quatro....Grace of a Rolls, runs like a prancing horse...


----------



## FerrariEnzo

Pinnifarina designed that Chinese car?!?! Something seems murky...


----------



## Dale

I drive a Honda Accord.

I'd like to drive the hottest sports car on the planet, dollar-for-dollar, which would be a Corvette.


----------



## jmancuso

Flatiron said:


> CARS SUCK


get a truck...


----------



## KGB

"Originally Posted by Flatiron
CARS SUCK

"get a truck..."



Flatiron is definetely a scooter-guy.



Cars should be a hobby or an obsession...not treated like a practicality....Why anyone would want an asian car is beyond me....spend the money on something that actually has some sense of style...fet a fuking '68 Cutlass ragtop in Plum Crazy.


And in terms of what country has produced the best cars with the most character, the classiest, the most stylish cars in the history of the auto....that's easy....the UK.

How could you even consider anything else...how could you possibly not puke your guts out just thinking of japanese cars????? (ok...I'll make an exception for the origional 240Z)

I know why....the world is a giant bore.


Let's take a quick look at a few of the great marques from GB

Jaguar
Rolls-Royce
Bentley
Lotus
TVR
Aston Martin
AC
Caterham
Westfield
Morgan
McLaren
Rover
Austin-Healey
MG 
Vauxhall
Morris
Riley 
Land Rover
Triumph
Panther
Sunbeam
Daimler
Allard 
Alvis 
Armstrong Siddeley
Berkeley
Bristol 
Connaught 
Dellow 
Doretti 
Elva
Hillman 
HRG 
Humber
Jensen
Jowett 
Lagonda
Peerless
Riley
Singer
Standard 
Sterling
Turner
Wolseley


THE FUKING MINI !!!!!







KGB


----------



## LtBk

A little OT but does Japan sell Acura cars like TL and RL in Japan as Hondas?


----------



## bay_area

I drive a Maybach 57 now, but Ive owned 5 Mercedes Benzes and its my favorite car brand. The cars are beautiful and Ive never had major problems with them.


----------



## Phobos

I like the germans(Mercedes and VW especially,Audi so so and BMW no way!)and I like the British cars too(Rover,Jaguar,Aston Martin...)


----------



## superchan7

Larger upmarket cars like the TL and RL aren't even sold in Japan, not even as Hondas. They have their own domestic models, with vastly different features.
Japanese cars sold in the US are only Japanese by name now. Most of them are designed and produced in the US.


----------



## Alter-Ego

AUDI n.1


----------



## fairladyZ

superchan7 said:


> Larger upmarket cars like the TL and RL aren't even sold in Japan, not even as Hondas. They have their own domestic models, with vastly different features.
> Japanese cars sold in the US are only Japanese by name now. Most of them are designed and produced in the US.


???
what are you talking about?
Acura TL and RL are sold in japan under Honda's brand.
Most of them design and produced in the US.?
Not most but some of them, and even for the design center and production lines the TOP are japanese.
It's just like most japanese makers have factory lines in China but the main concept are controlled by the headoffice in Japan


----------



## Matthieu

Best French car, Bugatti 16/4 Veyron.











W16, 1001Hp 

0 - 60 mph: est 3.0 seconds
Top Speed 406 kph / 252.3 mph



Other French minor brand, Venturi.


----------



## Lindemann

I prefer German and French cars... 


and Spanish, of course. (but it's half German)


----------



## Prestonian

bay_area said:


> I drive a Maybach 57 now, but Ive owned 5 Mercedes Benzes and its my favorite car brand. The cars are beautiful and Ive never had major problems with them.


Maybachs do have cool interiors but I have to say that I find them a little ugly at times. They look better in the flesh than in pictures but to me the whole two tone thing doesn't quite work and the front grill looks cheap somehow. You should have got a RR Phantom  (it's a personal taste thing) Still, lucky you for driving such a nice car. Do you get chaufered in it at all? it often looks as though the place to be is the back seat, though they are supoosed to be very good to drive too


----------



## Guest

They all do their own thing quite well. Europe produces the best performance and prestige cars, asia produces the best economical and rally cars and the US produces the best bricks that old men drive. I may be biased in coming from the UK, but here is my chart based on your countries. I'd consider the top 5 as good.

1. (tied) U.K.
1. (tied) Germany
3. Italy
4. Japan
5. France
6. Sweden
7. S.Korea
8. U.S.A


----------



## superchan7

Do they? Never seen them (the US just got a new TL; never heard of its Asian counterpart) *shrug*

I wanted to bring up Toyota as an example; after the Celica is discontinued in the US, the Land Cruiser will be the only remaining Toyota sold in the US and still made in Japan. It's kind of sad...


----------



## kucksi

Exarchus said:


> Best French car, Bugatti 16/4 Veyron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W16, 1001Hp
> 
> 0 - 60 mph: est 3.0 seconds
> Top Speed 406 kph / 252.3 mph


i have read the history of the bugatti (which is one of my favourite car too!  )
and i know that the guy was italian and the car was french and now the VW owns the brand name but why is that the only domain they have is bugatti.at ??? cos i didnt notice any austrian connection with this brand :/
check the bugatti.fr .de .com etc !!!
and look at the bugatti.at <-- this is the real site of the company but why???

btw hi exarchus


----------



## Matthieu

Hello, what's up?


They have http://www.bugatti-cars.de/bugatti/index.html too. The brand is Volkswagen owned now, true. But the technical part, Messier-Bugatti, who makes the wheels, carbon brakes, braking control and hydraulic systems (and not only for cars but also for planes) is still 100% French, it's owned by SNECMA (who makes the reactors for Airbus with Rolls Royce and the reactors of the Rafale and other French military planes). The cars uses a lot of French industry in its conception like Michelin for the pressure control system.


----------



## Matthieu

BTW, voted France, Germany and USA.


----------



## waterloo

I voted for Korea because one day i will get my self a Protomotor's Spirra


----------



## goschio

1. Germany
2. Japan
3. USA ( I am a big fan of american cars!)
4. France

.
.
.
.


----------



## superchan7

That Protomotor car is from the 1990s, isn't it?


----------



## 1822

how about everyday cars? 

some of my favourites:

japanese:






















italian






















french




















swedish


----------



## Matthieu

Everyday French cars:


----------



## blue_man100

*Talking about affordable cars...

Germany....I like a lot BMW , Porsche and Audi.....my favorites !

Sweden: I like Volvo cars also...
from USA I like Cadillac and Corvette
British.....Maybach, Bentley and Rover......style !

French car...mmm...Peugot has some nice designs...

Japanese cars are ugly but they have the highest quality and reliability.
Korea.....cars are funny and a little weird....but hey are ok, not expensive...


btw...I love SUV's....oh what about the VW Touareg...impressive but 50K dollars ! ! ! ...are they crazy ??????

oh...I just drive a Jeep Liberty....wild off road, I love it ! ! ! *


----------



## Matthieu

blue_man100 said:


> *Talking about affordable cars...
> 
> 
> from USA I like Cadillac and Corvette
> British.....Maybach, Bentley and Rover......style !
> *


*


Affordable cars?

Anyway, Maybach is German not British.*


----------



## aatbloke

LtBk said:


> A little OT but does Japan sell Acura cars like TL and RL in Japan as Hondas?



Acura is a North America-only brand. The cars it sells are practically all rebadged Hondas:

RSX = Honda Integra
NSX = Honda NSX
TSX = Honda Accord (European/Japanese)
MDX = Honda MDX
RL = Honda Legend
EL = Honda Civic

I believe only the TL is a bespoke Acura design, but sits on a modified US-Accord (Japanese Inspire) platform.


----------



## aatbloke

superchan7 said:


> Larger upmarket cars like the TL and RL aren't even sold in Japan, not even as Hondas. They have their own domestic models, with vastly different features.
> Japanese cars sold in the US are only Japanese by name now. Most of them are designed and produced in the US.


Wrong. The RL is a Honda Legend and sold in Japan. Many Japanese cars are built in the US, with equivalent models built in Japan and Europe.


----------



## aatbloke

LtBk said:


> Its not even a sports car for ****'s sake.


Clearly written by someone without any clue about cars.


----------



## Latin l0cO

Japenese!!


----------



## CborG

All but korean cars.


----------



## Pavlvs

Cars?
Only one: FERRARI.


----------



## Guest

Some more Japanese cars:


Honda HSC










Honda IMAS










Mazda Washu


















Toyota (Lexus) PM










Toyota (Lexus) Fine N


----------



## Thomas I

Rapid said:


> Germany
> Mercedes
> BMW
> Porshe
> 
> Italy
> Ferrari
> Lamborgini
> 
> Japan
> Nissan
> Toyota
> Honda
> Suzuki
> 
> U.K.
> Bently
> Rolls Royce
> 
> U.S.A
> Ford
> Lincoln
> Cadillac
> 
> But the US cars are'nt as great as the other country's.


Rolls Royce *lol* german nickname: BMW 10er... (a BMW 316i is in german a BMW 3er, a BMW 740d a BMW 7er ....).

Only the interieur is Made in the UK - the whole carbody, the engine etc. is produced in Bavaria....


----------



## howjimaru

I like japanese cars and german cars, especially the phaeton(I've been to its production plant), maybach, honda LEGEND (favourite car) and honda fit (jazz)


----------



## eomer

*A*



Poryaa said:


> birthplace/ representative cars
> 
> France____Renault, Peugeot
> Germany__Mercedes, VW
> Italy_____Fiat, Ferrari
> Japan____Toyota, Honda
> S.Korea___Hyundai
> Sweden___Volvo
> U.K.______Rover, Jaguar
> U.S.A_____GM, Ford


Not Only: you just omit
France: Citroen
Germany: Audi, BMV, Porsche, Opel
Italy: Lancia, Alpha Romeo
Japan: Nissan, Datsun
Sweden: Saab
UK: Rolls-Royce, Aston Martin


----------



## howjimaru

do they still make datsun cars?


----------



## gentlejunho

HYUNDAI has improved quality so much !! 

At least I think its not any more junk auto maker in the past.

DETROIT -- The car made a dramatic entrance, lowered by chains from the ceiling into a cloud of smoke and flashing lights. This was no curvaceous sports car debuting at the North American International Auto Show; it was an unadorned four-door sedan -- the 2006 Hyundai Sonata. 

A few years ago, such hype for a Hyundai might have seemed funny, given the South Korean company's reputation for cheap, shabby products. But this week's bold unveiling of the Sonata was greeted soberly by rival U.S. automakers, who now compare South Korea to the up-and-coming Japan of the 1980s. 

Hyundai Corp. is wooing and winning American consumers just when Detroit's Big Three thought they had enough of a fight on their hands trying to take back market share from the decades-long onslaught of Toyota Motor Corp., Honda Motor Co. and Nissan Motor Co. The rollout of the redesigned Sonata is a sign of how much more cutthroat the U.S. auto market could become in the next few years, with most experts convinced that China will soon follow with inexpensive products of its own. 

"I think Detroit has the potential to be in serious trouble. They're just being bombarded," said Art Spinella, an auto industry expert with the consulting company CNW Marketing Research in Oregon. 

Hyundai has reached this point gradually, increasing its sales for each of the past six years after stumbling badly in the 1980s with poor-quality products. Last year, the company overtook Honda and Nissan to become the world's seventh-biggest automaker. Also last year, U.S. consumers rated Hyundai and Honda as tied for second-best in overall quality in an influential J.D. Power and Associates survey -- ahead of Mercedes-Benz and behind only Toyota. 

Beginning this fall, Hyundai will start producing Sonatas at its first American plant, recently completed in Montgomery, Ala. The new version of the car is bigger than either of the industry's current top mid-size sedans, the Toyota Camry and Honda Accord. It will have a suite of standard safety features unmatched by its competition, including six air bags and electronic stability control. And it is planned to have a base price below $20,000. 

If Hyundai can pull off that combination, as well as keep its newly minted reputation for quality, it stands to cause serious problems not only for Detroit, but for Japanese companies as well. In fact, Hyundai Motor America chief Robert F. Cosmai repeatedly invoked Toyota and Honda while presenting the Sonata last week, never mentioning a domestic competitor. 

"Hyundai is very clearly targeting Toyota -- I don't think there's any doubt in anybody's mind that Hyundai really does want to take a piece out of them," Spinella said. "And the attitude is, they'll walk over Nissan, Honda, GM and Ford in order to get there. Even if they never touch Toyota, in the meantime there'll be a whole lot of collateral damage." 

Consumers will reap the rewards, because Hyundai will have to keep prices low to fuel its growth, and that will force the rest of industry to do the same, said Paul Eisenstein, publisher of TheCarConnection.com. But it's a tricky path for the Koreans to walk, he said, because car buyers won't accept any lapses in quality as Hyundai irons the inevitable bugs out of its brand-new Alabama factory. 

"If they blow it with this [Sonata], if they stall in quality right now, it will hurt them in image immeasurably and will take them a long time to recover from. So they have to hit it right, right out of the gate," Eisenstein said. 


Hyundai's advantage, at least at the outset, is a low cost structure. The new plant is heavily automated, and its 2,000 employees are not unionized. Detroit's manufacturers carry huge extra burdens of "legacy" costs -- health care and pensions for retirees that add more than $1,000, on average, to the cost of every vehicle -- that Asian competitors do not share. 

U.S. automakers also happen to be embarking on the same mission as Hyundai, trying to make gains in the passenger car market after years of focusing on trucks and sport-utility vehicles. With loads of new products of their own, Detroit executives are wary of the redesigned Sonata. 

"Sonata has always been a formidable competitor," General Motors Corp. Vice Chairman Robert Lutz said in an interview. "We take Hyundai seriously." 

Lutz pointed out that GM has a Korean strategy of its own, teaming with partner Daewoo to produce the low-cost compact car Aveo. If Hyundai takes price competition to an extreme, he said, GM could always mine that relationship for more products. 

At Ford Motor Co., design chief J Mays was more dismissive of Hyundai. "I suppose if price is the only consideration, they might have a good car on their hands," he said. "We think a lot more enters into [purchase decisions] than price." 

But consultant Spinella, who routinely surveys current and prospective car buyers, said the public already views Hyundai and its sister brand, Kia, as more than just a low-cost option. 

People are drawn to the brand as a high-value alternative to more mainstream products, he said. "We're seeing the same attitudes toward Hyundai, and to a lesser degree Kia, that we saw when doing surveys of Toyota buyers back in the '70s and early '80s. Back then it was, 'I don't want to drive my father's Oldsmobile.' Today it's 'my father's Camry.' " 

Toyota spent decades figuring out the U.S. market before hitting its stride just over a decade ago; Hyundai is evolving much more quickly, adding a full lineup of SUVs and minivans by the end of next year. High fuel prices and an uncertain economy have helped spur them along and open the door for even more competition. 

Earlier this month, a U.S. distributor announced plans to begin importing low-cost cars from China in the next few years. Spinella conducted a survey of 640 people who said they were thinking of buying a car, and found that nearly a third were willing to buy Chinese as long as the product was of reasonable quality. 

"There isn't a huge resistance," he said. "Somebody coming in with lower price and higher content just like the Koreans did is going to wind up grabbing at least a chunk of the market." 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A16846-2005Jan17_2.html


----------



## pricemazda

How about, 

Jaguar, Aston Martin, Land Rover, Lotus, Rolls Royce, Bentely


----------



## Matthieu

You mean Bentley?

What about TVR, Delfino and Coleman too?


----------



## pricemazda

sorry for my typo, i forgot about TVR. McClaren and MG too.


----------



## Falcon83




----------



## Electrical Storm

I voted for Italian cars (Alfa is my favorite)...

France is doing really well at the moment (Renault Laguna, Citroen C5 and Peugeot 607 are beautiful cars), but they lack in reliability 


Alfa 166:




















Renault Laguna:





















Citroen C5












Peugeot 607:


----------



## aatbloke

howjimaru said:


> do they still make datsun cars?


Nissan used to use Datsun as a trading name for its cars until the easrly 1980's when it used the Nissan badge instead.


----------



## Falcon83

electrical that's the old one.This is the restyling!!


----------



## Falcon83

ops....i forgot this:


----------



## Vapour

Falcon83 said:


> ......ah my compliments to the Bridgestone tyres, or should I call it crappystone?


What a nice day to quote those words

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Falcon83

tires has always been the weakest part of the team, this year more than the other years.


----------



## PotatoGuy

eddyk said:


> They say you're not it until you have a Bentley
> 
> and out of every car type on this planet...I would have a Bentley...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so surprised the UK has so few votes in this poll...


I agree, i loooooooove british cars, especially the rovers


----------



## aatbloke

Tonka Truck said:


> American cars are for American tastes. We got cheap fuel, wide streets and endless highways. I've driven in europe, I wouldn't trade in my 5.4litre V8 powered Ford Expedition for all the Astras, Multiplas, Clios or whatever else europeans mostly drive. American car culture is unlike no other in the world.



Roll on $7/gallon...


----------



## Brice

bitxofo said:


> SEAT from Spain!!



Seat is German not Spanish


----------



## chris9

Brice said:


> Seat is German not Spanish


Seat is from Spain ! (*S*ociedad *E*spañola de *A*utomóviles de *T*urismo, S.A) but is controlled by Volksvagen


----------



## Azi

Nissan/Honda.


----------



## andysimo123

2006 Gemballa Mirage Evolution








If its built it will be the worlds most expensive car selling at a cool $2,000,000.


----------



## aatbloke

Brice said:


> Seat is German not Spanish



Seat is a Spanish company. It's actually an acronym of Sociedad Española de Automóviles de Turismo.

The company was originally a subsidiary of Fiat from it's foundation until the mid 1980's. German-based Volkswagen Group (VAG) became a majority shareholder shortly afterwards, and since 1990 they've had complete ownership of Seat. Seat does however remain a Spanish company.


----------



## Falcon83

FERRARI ENZO FXX

"The FXX is powered by an imposing 6,262 cc V12 engine that can punch out over 800 hp at 8,500 rpm. Its gearbox is the result of the transfer of F1 strategies, delivering gear change times of under 100 ms. This is almost as fast as the F1 single-seaters, themselves the absolute pinnacle of current technological achievement.

After a careful client order selection process, the first FXXs will be delivered by the end of this year. The initial testing of the definitive car is currently taking place at Fiorano. The FXX and the relative package cost a total of 1.5 million euro (excluding taxes) and applications to join the programme are being evaluated by a special in-house committee."


----------



## Rail Claimore

miamicanes said:


> The biggest problem with American cars -- GM cars in particular -- is the fact that if you don't buy their most feature-packed high-end model, they're determined to remind you of that fact and punish you for your heresy every single day that you own that car. Things like not having cup holders, or intentionally making the seats just a little bit uncomfortable, or putting vinyl EXACTLY where it's going to be noticed and irritate your leg.
> 
> 
> Contrast that with most Japanese car makers, and Korean car makers like Hyundai. THEIR philosophy is to try and make you love the car, so that when it's time to buy your NEXT car, you'll remember how much you liked it and buy one of their more expensive models. I'm not ashamed to admit that I've owned two Hyundai Tiburons, both of which basically came in two models: stripped, and fully-loaded. Both of mine were loaded, of course... but looking at the stripped ones, you can tell that the stuff Hyundai left out was the stuff that genuinely drove up the cost... even their stripped models had cloth-top seats, cup holders, etc.


I completely agree. Overall, American cars are actually very good if you're in the market for over $40,000, particularly high-end sports cars like the 'vette. The Z-06 looks awesome!

But for regular sedans, I would definitely buy Japanese over American or European.


----------



## Indexi

Germany and Swedish cars


----------



## Vapour

Falcon83 said:


> ......ah my compliments to the Bridgestone tyres, or should I call it crappystone?


What a nice day to quote those words

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Vapour

aatbloke said:


> Seat is a Spanish company. It's actually an acronym of Sociedad Española de Automóviles de Turismo.
> 
> The company was originally a subsidiary of Fiat from it's foundation until the mid 1980's. German-based Volkswagen Group (VAG) became a majority shareholder shortly afterwards, and since 1990 they've had complete ownership of Seat. Seat does however remain a Spanish company.


I can't decide what to call a company in a case like this. Seat is Spanish by history, headquarters and plant locations, most of workforce and about 40% of board of directors members. But it is German by ownership (100% by VW), technology transfers, CEO and about 60 % of BOD...


----------



## aatbloke

Vapour said:


> I can't decide what to call a company in a case like this. Seat is Spanish by history, headquarters and plant locations, most of workforce and about 40% of board of directors members. But it is German by ownership (100% by VW), technology transfers, CEO and about 60 % of BOD...



It's easy. It's a subsidiary. The history of the company is irrelevant.

The shares issued by Seat are Spanish - it's a Spanish company which is registered in Spain. However, those shares are held by a German parent company (VAG) to the point whereby it has 100% control of the subsidiary company. VAG itself, being the holding company, is registered in Germany and its share capital is German.


----------



## PotatoGuy

german cars are cool but mercedes shouldnt even count as a european car anymore. ever since chrysler bought 'em they lost their coolness. their price has gone down and just about anyone can afford them now. if i bought a german car i'd buy an audi, not a mercedes.


----------



## Falcon83

PotatoGuy said:


> german cars are cool but mercedes shouldnt even count as a european car anymore. ever since chrysler bought 'em they lost their coolness.


probably you don't know it, but it's the opposite, Mercedes bought chrysler.
Chrysler was in a deep crise till few years ago.


----------



## Housing Critic3

Really? The only european car I don't mind buying is a mercedes.


----------



## 360 Modena

BMW will always be the best!! 

Relates to buildings too! 
Built
1- 1993 McLaren F1 is still the king with the record of 391km/h - 468kW
2- 2002 Ferrari Enzo - 352km/h - 490kW
3- 1985 Jaguar XJ220 - 349km/h - 450kW [est]
4- 2003 Porsche Carrera GT - 331km/h - 450kW
5- 2004 Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren - 331 km/h - 460kW
6- Lamborghini Murcielago - 327km/h - 426kW
[S7, F50, VW W12 and others not included due to limited information]

Proposed
1- Bugatti Veyron - 406km/h - 726kW
2- [Porsche] Dauer 962 - 404km/h - n/a
3- Koenigsegg CCR - 390km/h - n/a

i would've forgotten a few because i lost some interest when i was 12 [2003]. 
if so, please fill it in! 
:cheers:


----------



## 360 Modena

The 5.0 litre, 373kW, 7-speed manual V10 M6 is also very impressive! boasting everything of a 7-series in a supercar! An estimated 310km/h on the cards.

















The Bentley Contiental GT is the highest step of this category, with a massive 6.0 litre 48 valve W12. 411kW and a top speed of 319km/h.


----------



## aatbloke

PotatoGuy said:


> german cars are cool but mercedes shouldnt even count as a european car anymore. ever since chrysler bought 'em they lost their coolness. their price has gone down and just about anyone can afford them now. if i bought a german car i'd buy an audi, not a mercedes.


Chrysler didn't buy Mercedes. Chrysler merged with Daimler-Benz, the company that owns Mercedes-Benz as well as a number of other companies. The resulting company, which owns both Chrysler and Mercedes, is called DainlerChrysler and it is a company registered in and headquartered in Germany. Therefore, it is German as are its products built there.

Whatsmore, Mercedes prices haven't gone down. What they have done over the last decade is move into the small car market, offering smaller models in addition to their large sedans, which obviously cost less than the larger models did previously.


----------



## aatbloke

Falcon83 said:


> probably you don't know it, but it's the opposite, Mercedes bought chrysler.
> Chrysler was in a deep crise till few years ago.



Wrong again. Chrysler merged with Daimler-Benz, the company which owned Mercedes-Benz, Unimog, Smart and Steyr-Puch. The new resulting company is called DaimlerChrysler and it now owns Mercedes, Unimog, Smart, Steyr-Puch and Freightliner as well as Chrysler itself.


----------



## polako

USA: Lincoln, Cadillac


----------



## DetoX

Peugeot 407 (for the Americans..)


----------



## FJP

I want to show you the new designs of Da Silva for SEAT, for the people out of europe and to discuss about them.
All are on the europe streets now:
Seat Ibiza









Seat Leon









Seat Altea









Seat Toledo









On the circuit, Cupra GT









And to finish, the new Seat Leon WTCC, the next world touring car champion


----------



## Falcon83

MASERATI MC12

Engine
6 Liter DOHC V-12

Horsepower
623 bhp @ 7500 rpm

Torque
480 lb-ft @ 5500 rpm

Chassis
Carbon & Nomex honeycomb monocoque w/ alumininum front & rear subframes..

Weight
2943 lbs

Weight Distribution
41 front / 59 rear

Power to Weight Ratio
4.6 lbs per hp

0-62 mph
3.8 seconds

0-100 mph
13.2 seconds

Top Speed
Greater than 205 mph


----------



## Mr_Beat

I mostly like cars of my country, but in this thread i have seen lot of euro and jap cars, so i want to do my homage to American cars.
2005 Ford Gt


----------



## Effer

German cars all the way!!!!!


----------



## staff

zergcerebrates,

SAAB is owned by General Motors and no one else!


----------



## Falcon83

one of my favourite cars, MASERATI SPYDER:


















































































6-Speed Manually Interactive Automatic Transmission With Overdrive
4.2-Liter, 90-Degree V8, 32-Valve, Twin DOHC Engine, Front/Longitudinal Mounted With Horsepower Of [email protected] and Torque Of [email protected], Alloy Block and Alloy Cylinder Heads
Brembo(R) Front Power 330-mm X 33-mm Vented Disc and Rear Power 310-mm X 28-mm Vented Disc Brakes


----------



## Jayayess1190

I like nissan altima, Lexus IS, Audi A4, BMW 3 Series, Mercedes C class, Volvo S40, Mazda3, Toyota Prius, Saab 9-3... Goes on. I like midsize sedans mostly, from around the world. I do also like sports cars and suv's like jeep commander.


----------



## Falcon83

new pictures of AR BRERA 3.2 4wd at Goodwood festival of speed (England)


----------



## aatbloke

FJP said:


> I want to show you the new designs of Da Silva for SEAT, for the people out of europe and to discuss about them.
> All are on the europe streets now:


The Altea you pictured is of the concept version, not the production version as is on European streets...


----------



## andysimo123

I currently have a brand new BMW M3 sitting on my drive but its not any normal M3 its had the full works. AKA its bin tuned to the max.


----------



## Falcon83

NEW FIAT PUNTO


----------



## Klugermann

Germans and french cars!!!!!!!


----------



## Minato ku

i like french car german and japanese car
*french car*
-renault laguna
















-peugeot 607








peugeot 407
-renault vel satis
















etc
*german car * mercedes e class
*japanese car*
toyota crown


----------



## firmanhadi

Only Toyota/Lexus and Honda/Acura for me. They're reliable, safe, (almost) maintenance-free and have the best resale value. Anything else would be an exercise in irrationality. :laugh:


----------



## firmanhadi

DetoX said:


> Peugeot 407 (for the Americans..)


Peugeot completely pulled out of American market in 1992


----------



## Colonel

this is from UK car magazine "what car?"


----------



## Kalitos

fairladyZ said:


> I guess this stupid guy know nothing about the car industry.
> what about design?
> Did you know Ferrari or Audi's chief designer is japanese?
> Or did you know that many japanese car are designer by europeans or americans?
> Now we are talking about *Globalization*.
> Did you really think German cars are designed by german and japanese cars designed by japanese?
> If you think so you better see what the real world has to offer.



Well, talking about 2 designer's and compare them to a whole car idustry sound's stupid to me. I have nothing against Japan or Globalization. I think it's just sad that their car's don't have their own identity. Just look at the car's of Toyota at the last 30 year's they just copy the design of other car's. You have to be blind or ignorant don't seeing that.I'm glad Japanese car producer opened lately some design studios over the world. To get their own identity and soul. Anyway I think the whole copy thing has to do with Japan after 1868. I don't wanna blame any Japanese their are good and and hard-working people.


----------



## Kalitos

fairladyZ said:


> that's what europeans want to believe, but the case is different in other world.
> By the way Toyota can buy european brands anytime they want with their huge profite.
> What so special about design? anyway they are designed by japanese. like ferrari ENZO.
> Could any european brand produce highbride car which are environmental freindly??



They can buy it but if a company won't sell it's nonsense. Look at the brand's of Rolls Royce,Bentley etc. Who bought them at last. 
They special thing about design is the identitiy of a car. You can't haveone when you just copy.
Guess who came with the idea and prototype of a hybride car up? It wasn't toyota that's for sure.


----------



## Kalitos

DoubleR said:


> The most superior citizen in Europe is the British & Scandinavians. Germany is declining. Also there are no globally important cities like London and Tokyo in Germany. I think Germany is only an ignorant rural nation.


There are no thing's like superior race that's just stupid nazi shit.You are right there is no german city really important to the world but who care's ?But what make's Tokio global important? Every country have their smart and dumbass people. DoubleR is one of the last sort in Japan


----------



## Matthieu

IshikawajimaHarima said:


> You don't need to be so aggressive against Germans. It's obvious they're the most superior citizens in Europe.


You shall learn Europe ends at France, the British Isles, the Scandinavians and Northern Italy. 

Everything eastward was conquered by asian tribes whatever it's the Huns, Mongolds or Turks. While Southern Italy and the Iberians were conquered by the muslims. It was my city of Toulouse allied to Rome who crushed the Huns and it was my city again and alone who crushed the Moors and Sarracens...

I wasn't serious when saying Europe ends at France and so on, but I have to say, your theory of German superiority is twisted.

For your own culture, the Battle of Chalons where Attila was defeated by Theodoric and Aetius: http://www.standin.se/fifteen06a.htm

And the Siege of Toulouse where the muslims were stopped: http://www.saudiaramcoworld.com/issue/199302/the.arabs.in.occitania.htm


----------



## Boris

*Bentley Azure 2006*

The New Bentley Azure which will be availliable from spring 2006.


----------



## DoubleR

Kalitos said:


> But what make's Tokio global important?


**** knows. Anime, Playstation, electric gadgets, tacky street fashion and greasy businessmen reading cartoon in the train I guess.


----------



## Matthieu

You forgot Hentaïs!


----------



## fairladyZ

Kalitos said:


> They can buy it but if a company won't sell it's nonsense. Look at the brand's of Rolls Royce,Bentley etc. Who bought them at last.
> They special thing about design is the identitiy of a car. You can't haveone when you just copy.
> Guess who came with the idea and prototype of a hybride car up? It wasn't toyota that's for sure.


off cource, you can buy them if their stocks are on market.
and do you really think car company like Toyota who spent more than billions of dollars just on investment, simply copy other cars design?

come on everybody knows that japanese makers dominate on hybride market.


----------



## Kalitos

fairladyZ said:


> off cource, you can buy them if their stocks are on market.
> and do you really think car company like Toyota who spent more than billions of dollars just on investment, simply copy other cars design?
> 
> come on everybody knows that japanese makers dominate on hybride market.


That's why company's keep 50% of the share's. Not only Toyota but overall yes. They wasn't the multi-billion dollar company from day one. 

Here some example's of the copy's

*original*









*fake*









*original*









*fake*









*original*









*fake*









That are just some of them.

I tell you the startegy of those company's. Look which design was succefull, change a littlebit, produce and sell it for a cheaper price while they didn't spend money for a design studio. So they laugh their ass off while other's spend some money,time and effort to make a unique design.

Yeah, I like the hybride too but everyone knows that fuel cell is the future not some petrol and battery mischi maschi...


----------



## Nodder

The other day I read an interesting aricle in the Spiegel magazine concerning this topic. Unfortunately to tell to all the japanease car fans, but it is a known fact that there are a lot of manufacturers, who copied of european and american car manufacturers. That said, of course not the majority of the cars is copied. But especially when it comes to upper class cars, designers often looked across the ocean. And that is a thing the chief designer of Mazda said in that article for instance. Lately the japanease car industry invested much more money on design centers though.

For everybody who speaks German, here is the original article.

Nissan Cima








Lexus LS 400








Lexus LS 430








Mercedes S-Class

















Daihatsu Mira Gino








Mini Cooper










Nissan Stagea








Volvo V 70


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima

DoubleR said:


> The most superior citizen in Europe is the British & Scandinavians. Germany is declining. Also there are no globally important cities like London and Tokyo in Germany. I think Germany is only an ignorant rural nation.


Germans are the orthodox Teutonic race though Austrians, Dutch, Scandinavians are Teutonic (Germanic) too. Anglosaxons also belong to Teutonic race but their ancestors were tramps from Germany and **** Celts in the British island so they have no pure Teutonic blood. You're wrong about Germany. Are there superior races except for Teutons in Europe? Latins, Celts or Slavs? Don't be kidding. 
Germany isn't decaying. Berlin will be the capital of Europe in the near future.


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima

Kalitos said:


> There are no thing's like superior race that's just stupid nazi shit.You are right there is no german city really important to the world but who care's ?But what make's Tokio global important? Every country have their smart and dumbass people. DoubleR is one of the last sort in Japan


Nazi behavior may have been stupid in later years. They went a bit too far but they were superior. Needless to say Hitler was a superior person besides Bismarck in German history.


----------



## SUNNI

Talking about similar designs

Top pic: Toyota Camry current model
Bottom pic: Hyundai Sonata one of the previous model, 1994








-------------------------------------------------------------------
Top pics: 
left Maserati Quattro released 2004, 
Right Hyundai Gandeur, released 1998

Bottom pics:
left: BMW new 3 series released 2005
Right: Daewoo Lanos, released 199?


----------



## Manila-X

Germany, UK and Japan


----------



## fairladyZ

Nodder said:


> The other day I read an interesting aricle in the Spiegel magazine concerning this topic. Unfortunately to tell to all the japanease car fans, but it is a known fact that there are a lot of manufacturers, who copied of european and american car manufacturers. That said, of course not the majority of the cars is copied. But especially when it comes to upper class cars, designers often looked across the ocean. And that is a thing the chief designer of Mazda said in that article for instance. Lately the japanease car industry invested much more money on design centers though.
> 
> 
> Daihatsu Mira Gino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Cooper


that's what the european want to believe.
If there are 2 head lights, 1 inter-cooler and 4 wheels they may look similar from some angles.
Europeans are so conservative, look at their city scape, there are vertually no modern skyline and they want to believe what they have is best in the world.
On the other hand america is more free, they accept what is good, that why even in luxurious markets japanese car makers dominate the top and not europeans.

Mazda 1950








Mini Cooper


----------



## DoubleR

IshikawajimaHarima said:


> Germans are the orthodox Teutonic race though Austrians, Dutch, Scandinavians are Teutonic (Germanic) too. Anglosaxons also belong to Teutonic race but their ancestors were tramps from Germany and **** Celts in the British island so they have no pure Teutonic blood. You're wrong about Germany. Are there superior races except for Teutons in Europe? Latins, Celts or Slavs? Don't be kidding.
> Germany isn't decaying. Berlin will be the capital of Europe in the near future.


The capital of Europe and the world is London. Don't bullshit me you tosser. The Anglo-Saxons always dominate the world just like we are speaking English right now. It's the global standard. For example pop music and fashion trend are something that the Germans are never good at. Also they never had the sense of humor. Berlin is too small and poor and the German economy is very ill. It can't be compared to London.


----------



## DoubleR

IshikawajimaHarima said:


> Nazi behavior may have been stupid in later years. They went a bit too far but they were superior. Needless to say Hitler was a superior person besides Bismarck in German history.


They are chicken and loser. Everyone makes fun of them, didn't you know that?


----------



## DoubleR

Nodder said:


> The other day I read an interesting aricle in the Spiegel magazine concerning this topic. Unfortunately to tell to all the japanease car fans, but it is a known fact that there are a lot of manufacturers, who copied of european and american car manufacturers. That said, of course not the majority of the cars is copied. But especially when it comes to upper class cars, designers often looked across the ocean. And that is a thing the chief designer of Mazda said in that article for instance. Lately the japanease car industry invested much more money on design centers though.
> 
> For everybody who speaks German, here is the original article.
> 
> Nissan Cima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexus LS 400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexus LS 430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes S-Class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daihatsu Mira Gino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Cooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nissan Stagea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volvo V 70


Are you jealous?


----------



## Nodder

@DoubleR, everybody else
You better come down from your trip. Please stay to the facts and don't rant about whole nations.
The discussion about which nation is superior does not belong into this forum, needlessly to say that most likely about every nation had its time of prosperity.


----------



## Matthieu

To both of you, stop with those race craps..

First, the Germanic are not pure Teutonic at all, they are a mixed place. Germania was a Roman Invention to put everyone living in the place in the same bag, Germanic, Slavic, Turkic and Celtic (yeah, the Celts are still part of Germany by genetical inheritance). The purest Germanic are the Icelanders so both of you got wrong. + Germany was part of the Empire built by Attila the Huns, so at this point they have some asian roots too.

And the English descends only for a small part from the Anglo-Saxons, the Jutes and Frissians settled in too mixing to the Celts, the Anglo-Saxon ruling class of England was conquered in the 11th century when the Norman-French invaded England who brought a French ruling class (first Norman then Angevin) for centuries. How could the Anglo-Saxon be a superior race when they were the French (by blood, you could argue on the Normans though but not on the Angevin) underdogs for centuries?

As for the Saxons in Germany, they were conquered too by the Franks under Charlemagne so both of you are 100% wrong from the beginning to the end.

If you look for the purest Europeans it's to the Vascons and Gascons you should think, don't forget the known history is only 3% of the history of man and before that the southwestern bank of the Garonne remained unconquered by Caucasian an Aryan (Iranian) tribes while they spread havocs all across Europe (and that includes the British isles).

If you want to continue to hijack the thread with your theories I'll calm you down because both of you are wrong and can easily proved wrong. There is just no such thing as superior race. Just historical contexts that makes one culture doing better than another and that's all.


----------



## Æsahættr

Kalitos said:


> Nah, some people say Japanese car's are just some cheap rip-offs. The Japanese car's don't have their own soul. Look at the design, they stole it from the American or the European.Here and there a little bit different but overall just copy's. There is a American car style (well, there was one) a European car style but did anyone ever hear about a japanese car style ?.......


Yes. Kei-cars.


----------



## Kalitos

fairladyZ said:


> that's what the european want to believe.
> If there are 2 head lights, 1 inter-cooler and 4 wheels they may look similar from some angles.
> Europeans are so conservative, look at their city scape, there are vertually no modern skyline and they want to believe what they have is best in the world.
> On the other hand america is more free, they accept what is good, that why even in luxurious markets japanese car makers dominate the top and not europeans.
> 
> Mazda 1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Cooper


Saying that some design's are just accidentally same is ignorant.I know it's hard to hear the truth.

Let me tell you something.The reason why Europe don't have any big skyline's is not because they aren't able to build skyscraper's. All the main capital's and big city's in europe have so much old building's with history. You can't just come with bulldozer's and get rid of them. There are more big flat building's which are build on old industrial ground. And if you wanna build a new skyscraper it need's a couple of year's just to get the document's done.
Beside that some people don't even wan't skyscraper's because they would change the charm of a city.

Look at all those country's with a big skyline.I allway's wonder why some country's build so many skycraper's. I might look good if you are far away but if you look at the street's the are many poor people from village's who was dozzled by them.And thought the life is better there. 

Those country's can build alot of building's because there is so much free places with dust or swamp's.Why build they so much skyscraper's do they need something to compensate ? So people see the skyline but not the problem's that country have ?


Yeah, the american's accept something good but they still buy more of something better.


----------



## fairladyZ

Nodder said:


> Nissan Cima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes S-Class


I don't understand why these two car look similar??
Benz s- class









Nissan cima









If japanese make similar design, europeans will say its a copy.
If european make similar design, europeans will say its just accidental.


when I talk about copy, I am talking about things like this.
Original








Chinese car









Original








Chinese car









Original








Chinese car


----------



## DoubleR

Btw my mum is English so I'm a half guy if Kalitos wanna talk crap about the race. I also know a bit of gm DNA and such as well. The Germans themselves are loads of rubbish, that's what all I can say. The German magazines like Autobild contains a pile of shit. They are just jealous and these rural people living in the village know nothing about the world. The German economy is going down the drain, that's why they are jealous of everything.


----------



## Kalitos

fairladyZ said:


> If japanese make similar design, europeans will say its a copy.
> If european make similar design, europeans will say its just accidental.


Nah, look at VW,Audi etc and the french Renault,Peugeot etc. Both have a unique design. The french are proud of their own unique design and would never just copy a design.


----------



## Kalitos

You wrote this



DoubleR said:


> The most superior citizen in Europe is the British & Scandinavians. Germany is declining. Also there are no globally important cities like London and Tokyo in Germany. I think Germany is only an ignorant rural nation.


I wrote this



Kalitos said:


> There are no thing's like superior race that's just stupid nazi shit.You are right there is no german city really important to the world but who care's ?But what make's Tokio global important? Every country have their smart and dumbass people. DoubleR is one of the last sort in Japan


You wrote



DoubleR said:


> Btw my mum is English so I'm a half guy if Kalitos wanna talk crap about the race. I also know a bit of gm DNA and such as well. The Germans themselves are loads of rubbish, that's what all I can say. The German magazines like Autobild contains a pile of shit. They are just jealous and these rural people living in the village know nothing about the world. The German economy is going down the drain, that's why they are jealous of everything.


alllriiight...........


The German economy don't go "down the drain" it is.....
They got the worst economy grow in whole Europe even Polend got a better grow rate.
And German people are not jealous most are just sometimes sceptical and pessimistically...


----------



## fairladyZ

Kalitos said:


> Nah, look at VW,Audi etc and the french Renault,Peugeot etc. Both have a unique design. The french are proud of their own unique design and would never just copy a design.


you are so ignorant who know nothing about car industry.
what so unique about renault or peugeot?
if japanese just make a copy, how come they invest far more money than any european makers in new technologies and also design.
Do you know how much money Toyota spend money for a design studio?


----------



## Kalitos

fairladyZ said:


> you are so ignorant who know nothing about car industry.
> what so unique about renault or peugeot?
> if japanese just make a copy, how come they invest far more money than any european makers in new technologies and also design.
> Do you know how much money Toyota spend money for a design studio?












































You know what I mean?

I never said Japanese car company's never make a own design. The thing is it don't happend that much. Big investment in design don't mean there is comeing something good out. It's the creativity not the money which make's a good design.


----------



## Nodder

DoubleR said:


> Btw my mum is English so I'm a half guy if Kalitos wanna talk crap about the race. I also know a bit of gm DNA and such as well. The Germans themselves are loads of rubbish, that's what all I can say. The German magazines like Autobild contains a pile of shit. They are just jealous and these rural people living in the village know nothing about the world. The German economy is going down the drain, that's why they are jealous of everything.


To come down to your niveau, you are talking a bunch of bullshit. You can't refer to a whole nation as being stupid and jealous. I think you are some little ignorant kid unable to accept the fact that japan is not ruling the world. That's at least how it seems.
Please stay to the facts. When I read the bs you just wrote, I'm getting sick to my stomach. Imho, you are a shame for your people. :bash:


----------



## coldstar

Aside from the exterior designs, how about the technologies of cars/motorbikes? Japan is not a copycat.

Mazda's rotary engine.
Subaru's horizontally opposed engine. (only Subaru and Porsche succeeded in it)
Toyota's hybrid vehicles
and more and more


----------



## Minato ku

I don't Like *Renault Avantime*








but *Peugeot 307 cc * is very beautiful I love it








Vive french car (with french accent :rofl: )


----------



## Parzival

I don't get, how come you folks don't like american cars?
Regular european cars suck, For instance, does anyone in here think this:

A regular toyota in Europe











A regular toyota in USA/CAN












NISSAN EUROPE









NISSAN USA
WHat they sell in america for the same or a lower price 










Other cool american cars

dodge








chrysler








buick








cadillac


----------



## fairladyZ

Kalitos said:


> You know what I mean?
> 
> I never said Japanese car company's never make a own design. The thing is it don't happend that much. Big investment in design don't mean there is comeing something good out. It's the creativity not the money which make's a good design.


----------



## Minato ku

And *Peugeot 407 coupé* (this is 407 Prologue but they are identical)


----------



## Minato ku

Parzival said:


> I don't get, how come you folks don't like american cars?
> Regular european cars suck, For instance, does anyone in here think this:
> 
> A regular toyota in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A regular toyota in USA/CAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NISSAN EUROPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NISSAN USA
> WHat they sell in america for the same or a lower price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other cool american cars
> 
> chrysler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cadillac


it s beautif but too big for Europe

They are Chrysler 300 and Cadillac in Paris

Ford focus *North America*










Ford focus *Europe*


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima

DoubleR said:


> The capital of Europe and the world is London. Don't bullshit me you tosser. The Anglo-Saxons always dominate the world just like we are speaking English right now. It's the global standard. For example pop music and fashion trend are something that the Germans are never good at. Also they never had the sense of humor. Berlin is too small and poor and the German economy is very ill. It can't be compared to London.


I know English is the world common language. The reason is that it has easier grammar and spelling than the other languages and easy for any foreigner to learn and read. But I don't think it's the superior language but only easy to read. If you really believe Anglosaxons are the superior race because English got the common language, why didn't the yard-pound system get the status? Our common measure is the metric system. 
Anyway this is a car thread. Anglosaxons who defeated in the car industry seem to need to be quiet here.


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima

DoubleR said:


> They are chicken and loser. Everyone makes fun of them, didn't you know that?


At least they are superior to Britain itself.


----------



## Parzival

minato ku said:


> it s beautif but too big for Europe
> 
> They are Chrysler 300 and Cadillac in Paris
> 
> Ford focus *North America*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford focus *Europe*


Yes, u might have cadillacs and chryslers in Paris but it's like 5-10 of them.


----------



## Parzival

Most popular new medium cars in Sweden:








s-80 /v70 5-doors
Very popular among old folks










SAAB 9-5 swedish version /5-doors









Passat/5-doors










BMW/5-doors










Toyota /5-doors









HONDA/5-doors


----------



## reignman

Japan - Honda
Sweden - Volvo
Germany - Mercedes


----------



## dinp

Ahh, British cars, who can resist the charm of a Rover 75...










or the Dagenham-built Ford Escort


----------



## Intoxication

Japanese and German


----------



## andysimo123

Des said:


> I prefer German cars, Porsche/MB/BMW/Audi some Italian cars, Pagani/Lambo/Ferrari and some UK cars, Aston Martin
> 
> I don't like american cars, and this is why:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drove it offroad a bit and it just broke down... :S


and they said you where safe in a hummer. Buy the H1 if you are going to buy a hummer. The H2 is for wimps.


----------



## dinp

Most American cars are soulless blocks that cant steer properly - which is why they describe the European-built Ford Focus as 'like a sports car' when over here its just a bit fun to drive, but then so is a Ford Ka.


----------



## Jerv

OK then. What car do you drive: Where do you live

I'll Go first
Lexus IS200: UK


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Where am I from: UK

What car do I drive: only a Fiat Punto at the moment, cus I've only bin driving bout a year, and I got a good insurance deal with it.









but my dad drives a 3.2 liter Porche Boxster S 










And he let me take it for a quick spin and...my God!!! You can feel the 250 horsepower urging you to up the gear on the 6 speed transmission, as though its dying to prove to you that it can actually go 0-60 in 5.7 seconds. :runaway: As soon as you accelerate, your head bascally gets pulled back into your leather seat and your heart starts pumping like crazy with the sheer exilleration of it all. But listen to me, i sound like a dam commercial! Getting back into the Punto was a bit of a drag after driving the Porche tho. ah well...some day :cheers1:


----------



## Singidunum

stupid poll. You didn`t mention Yugo.


----------



## Rainier Meadows

Guess which forumers are brigged until November 13th, 2005, ~ 07:00 PM for posting lewd pictures. :sly:


----------

